# Looking for a healthy Cyp



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 21, 2013)

New video on selecting Cypripedium rootstock. I talk about what to look for, both good and bad. Generally, collected plants, especially ones imported internationally, are in poor shape. Though that is not my main focus in this video, it is almost an unavoidable topic since such plants are virtually always in bad shape. In the video I show a healthy young plant of C. Aki, an artificial hybrid between C. macranthos and C. parviflorum v. pubescens, and a wild collected plant of C. henryi. Yes, both were acquired legally, with the confines of Japan. Vid is a bit dark, sorry.

Cyp rootstock vid - what to look for when buying

And here is the companion article I wrote:

Companion article


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2013)

You do good work, Tom!


----------

